# Betta Haven....



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Little aquarium on my desk at work. Click on photos for larger versions. Comments welcomed 










The resident grouch..... His name's Groucho.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great! The betta is beautiful. I love that deep navy blue/black color.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Fizgig,

Very nice set-up & beautiful betta!

WFF


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you both


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, that is one lucky betta. I think you might have inspired me to try something like that. Too cute.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

F7:

That one is absolutely astounding!:-D :-D :mrgreen:

You got filtration in their and if so what size tank and what type of filtration?

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww! He looks like such a happy little fish. Awesome tank. =3


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice aquarium! And nice snails too...are they nerite snails? Anyway, your betta is adorable.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Mar 24, 2006)

micstarz said:


> Nice aquarium! And nice snails too...are they nerite snails? Anyway, your betta is adorable.



Yes, they're Olive Nerites  Sorry it took so long for me to respond...


----------

